# cacti rendered but all graph are "nan"

## xuleit

cacti rendered but all graph are "nan"

my cacti Version is 0.8.6i

/etc/snmp/snmp.conf  settings:

```
com2sec mynetwork 127.0.0.1          nanovivi

com2sec mynetwork 10.53.21.18        nanovivi

 

group MyRWGroup v1         local

group MyRWGroup v2c        local

group MyRWGroup usm        local

group MyROGroup v1         mynetwork

group MyROGroup v2c        mynetwork

group MyROGroup usm        mynetwork

 

view all    included  .1                               80

 

access MyROGroup ""      any       noauth    exact  all    none   none

access MyRWGroup ""      any       noauth    exact  all    all    none

 

syslocation main web server (in ctel)

syscontact <nanovivi@nanovivi.com>

 

proc sshd

proc apache

 

disk / 5%

disk /usr 5%

disk /var 5%

disk /home 5%

disk /data 5%
```

```
rra # ls -al /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/rra

total 436

drwxrwxrwx  2 apache apache   4096 Jan 10 09:58 .

drwxr-xr-x 10 root   root     4096 Jan  9 17:04 ..

-rwxrwxrwx  1 root   root        0 Jan  9 17:04 .placeholder

-rwxrwxrwx  1 root   root   141488 Jan 10 11:42 localhost_load_1min_5.rrd

-rwxrwxrwx  1 root   root    47840 Jan 10 11:42 localhost_mem_buffers_3.rrd

-rwxrwxrwx  1 root   root    47840 Jan 10 11:42 localhost_mem_swap_4.rrd

-rwxrwxrwx  1 root   root    47840 Jan 10 11:42 localhost_proc_7.rrd

-rwxrwxrwx  1 root   root    47840 Jan 10 11:42 localhost_users_6.rrd

-rwxrwxrwx  1 root   root    94664 Jan 10 11:42 mail_traffic_in_8.rrd

...
```

```
cacti server can query data from mail_traffic_in_8.rrd server, but all rendered graph compain "nan" data.

rra #snmpwalk -v 2c -c nanovivi 10.53.21.18 if

IF-MIB::ifIndex.1 = INTEGER: 1

IF-MIB::ifIndex.2 = INTEGER: 2

IF-MIB::ifIndex.3 = INTEGER: 3

IF-MIB::ifDescr.1 = STRING: eth0

IF-MIB::ifDescr.2 = STRING: eth1

IF-MIB::ifDescr.3 = STRING: lo

IF-MIB::ifType.1 = INTEGER: ethernetCsmacd(6)

IF-MIB::ifType.2 = INTEGER: ethernetCsmacd(6)

IF-MIB::ifType.3 = INTEGER: softwareLoopback(24)

IF-MIB::ifMtu.1 = INTEGER: 1500

IF-MIB::ifMtu.2 = INTEGER: 1500

IF-MIB::ifMtu.3 = INTEGER: 16436

IF-MIB::ifSpeed.1 = Gauge32: 1000000000

IF-MIB::ifSpeed.2 = Gauge32: 100000000

IF-MIB::ifSpeed.3 = Gauge32: 10000000

IF-MIB::ifPhysAddress.1 = STRING: 0:c:f1:fd:9:1c

IF-MIB::ifPhysAddress.2 = STRING: 0:c:f1:fd:9:1d

IF-MIB::ifPhysAddress.3 = STRING: 

IF-MIB::ifAdminStatus.1 = INTEGER: up(1)

IF-MIB::ifAdminStatus.2 = INTEGER: down(2)

IF-MIB::ifAdminStatus.3 = INTEGER: up(1)

IF-MIB::ifOperStatus.1 = INTEGER: up(1)

IF-MIB::ifOperStatus.2 = INTEGER: down(2)

IF-MIB::ifOperStatus.3 = INTEGER: up(1)

IF-MIB::ifLastChange.1 = Timeticks: (0) 0:00:00.00

IF-MIB::ifLastChange.2 = Timeticks: (0) 0:00:00.00

IF-MIB::ifLastChange.3 = Timeticks: (0) 0:00:00.00

IF-MIB::ifInOctets.1 = Counter32: 21274954

IF-MIB::ifInOctets.2 = Counter32: 0

IF-MIB::ifInOctets.3 = Counter32: 3448

IF-MIB::ifInUcastPkts.1 = Counter32: 54120

...
```

I have read many threads about cacti in this forum,and read the offical document of cacti. I can't find any clue.I need you help.Any advice will be appreciated.

----------

## Celtis

I'd recommend trying Gandalfs suggestion in : http://forums.cacti.net/about11916.html

Also try and run the rrd-update command (with the appropriate options) on the command line as the cacti user and make sure that it's writing to the rrd db.

----------

